
The Atom Publishing Protocol is a failure - Anon84
http://bitworking.org/news/425/atompub-is-a-failure
======
DenisM
Despite the flame-bite title this is a worthy article about how changes in
technology made Atompub far less pervasive than seemed inevitable at the time.

~~~
nailer
Flame-bite? The title is the equivalent of saying 'the Netscape web browser is
a failure' (which is only ridiculous to point out because it's so obvious).

How frequently do you see Atom feeds published? In those cases do you ever
Atom published without an accompanying RSS feed?

~~~
DenisM
At least Google APIs are atom-based. And I do see a lot of atom feeds,
although you're right there are usually along with RSS. However, AJAX is not a
fialure simply because there is always a no-script version of the same page.

------
jballanc
Perhaps as a publishing protocol Atom is a failure, but the related
subscription protocol still has legs.

